# [LIMPIEZA] contenido de /tmp (cerrado)

## sefirotsama

He descubierto que mi /tmp ocupa siempre unos 13GB. Que hay ahí dentro?

Lo puedo borrar sin que se dañe el sistema???

Disculpad por la pregunta tonta ^_^U

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
du -c /tmp
```

 :Wink: 

Muchos residuos por lo general... 13gb? MUUUCHOS!

Salud!

----------

## Cereza

Pues eso, solo archivos temporale, yo he borrado todo el contenido de /tmp y /var/tmp a lo bruto varias veces (una vez lo hice tan a lo bruto que eliminé /etc/ en vez de /tmp, que se parecen tanto... pero eso no viene a cuento). Ahora las borro automáticamente de vez en cuando, porque al final acaba pasando que se llenan de basurita como a tí.

Si te interesa saber que es lo que más está abultando siempre puedes explorarlo con filelight.

----------

## jgascon

El script de arranque bootmisc borra el contenido de /tmp cada vez que se arranca la máquina. Por defecto no lo borra todo, si quieres que vacie completamente /tmp en cada arranque cambia a yes el valor de WIPE_TMP en /etc/conf.d/bootmisc y asegúrate de que bootmisc se arranca en el nivel de arranque boot. 

```

seiya ~ # rc-update -s

            bootmisc | boot

```

Por lo que yo sé es completamente seguro borrar el contenido de /tmp

----------

## sefirotsama

Uah, pues gracias.

Lo acabo de borrar ahora mismo... poco más y tiro de la cadena (por costumbre, xD).

Cerecita, de verdad borraste /etc en lugar de /tmp? ^_^U

No se que es lo que hace 

```
du -c /tmp
```

 pues tras hacerlo no he notado cambio ninguno... seré yo?

El caso es que 

```
rm -vR /tmp/*
```

 me hizo notar la diferencia...

Pues eso era como un quiste de grasa no? xDDD Nadie sabe pq està ahí

----------

## jgascon

du "disk usage" es una orden que sirve para ver cuanto espacio de disco ocupa un archivo en kilobytes. Yo como soy un poco torpe con esto de los kilobytes, prefiero usarlo con la opción -h "human readable" que te muestra el espacio ocupado en medidas más asimilables (megas, gigas) y poniéndole una letrica al lado para saber de que habla (K, M, G)  :Wink: 

Si vas a usar du con un directorio, usa además la opción -s "summarize" que te muestra sólo el total del espacio ocupado por el directorio y no una lista de lo que ocupa cada archivo en el directorio (opción predeterminada).

----------

## sefirotsama

Gracias jgascon. Esto mejorará en calidad mis miniscripts que uso a diario (jejeje)

[OT]He estado mirando tu blog. Parece muy interesante...

¿Realmente eres el de la foto?[/OT]

----------

## jgascon

Si vas a usar du en algun script no uses la opción -h, es más fácil manejar la salida en kilobytes sobretodo si tienes que hacer algún tipo de comprobación sobre la salida de du.

El de la foto es Brian Kernighan, tiene unos 30 años más que yo  :Wink: 

Gracias por visitar el blog, a ver si un día de estos me pongo y ecribo algo más...

----------

